# 5G fluval spec v - office tank journal



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally filled my office tank.

Low light low tech tank consisting of:

-four leaf clover (ground)
-blyxa (back)
-Christmas moss on wood

Planning for this tank to be a pea puffer tank. How many do you think I can have in this tank?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful setup. That should fill in nicely. Are you using DIY Co2 or pressurized? What's your lighting?


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be using a paintball co2 setup, I'm just waiting for one more part before I build it. 

Lamp is a standard desk lamp with a 15W CFL 5000k. I'm thinking of replacing the bulb though. What should I get?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

If possible try to get a 23 watt 6700k CFL


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't change the bulb yet when you get your co2 then change to what torontoplantman suggested

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I don't understand why 23 watts if light is needed, for such a compact tank like a 5g the most I've ever had on it was a 13w and when I did 26w on a tall 8 gallon it was already too much.
I've used the fluvial 13w lamps on my 5g and it worked beautifully, grew almost everything I wanted.
I also had a pressurized system on it.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually looked this morning and it's a 13W CFL 5000k. 23W seems like very high light for a 5G tank. I was thinking id probably try to find a 13W 6700k bulb instead. Thoughts?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

futurezach said:


> I actually looked this morning and it's a 13W CFL 5000k. 23W seems like very high light for a 5G tank. I was thinking id probably try to find a 13W 6700k bulb instead. Thoughts?


That sounds more reasonable. You should always start lower and see if your plants are getting enough light, instead of starting out with tons of light which will render your tank into a algae grow up.
Especially if you wanted a low light tank.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

The reason I suggest a 23 watt daylight bulb was because of the plants he has in his tank. If you want go ahead and try with the 13watt 6700k, I use those on my 10 gallon but there are two of them and from what I can see from the picture he only has 1 bulb, so I suggested more light because he's only using 1 lamp and is also using pressurized co2 so why not take advantage of growing harder to grow plants...

Feel free to use 13 watts and see how that works for you, but for blyxa to thrive it needs moderate-high light and not low light..


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Any recommendations on 23W daylight bulbs when I get around to replacing it? Where can I get it?

I heard that blyxa will thrive in low light as well provided there is CO2. I may still want to keep it low light but if I do switch out the bulb your recommendation would be appreciated


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, would 13W in a 5 gallon tank be considered medium light or low light?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> The reason I suggest a 23 watt daylight bulb was because of the plants he has in his tank. If you want go ahead and try with the 13watt 6700k, I use those on my 10 gallon but there are two of them and from what I can see from the picture he only has 1 bulb, so I suggested more light because he's only using 1 lamp and is also using pressurized co2 so why not take advantage of growing harder to grow plants...
> 
> Feel free to use 13 watts and see how that works for you, but for blyxa to thrive it needs moderate-high light and not low light..


Well as OP stated "low tech", to have 13w over a 5 - even using the outdated t8 rule of thumb wpg is still putting this tank in the higher light segment.
I've personally had blyxa in a 5 gallon long with 13w of light with and without co2 and it managed to kill every other plant because it grew so much. To be concerned of one plants need without even letting it show signs of deficiency and jumping to the extreme by almost doubling your lights could prove to be a bad move.
Also if this is in your office you would want to keep it lower tech, as tanks with more light requires more co2 and more fertilization.
Example, my tanks with lower to medium lights with co2 I dose perhaps 2-3/week or whenever I remember, but my high light tanks that use more co2 and require dosing almost everyday.
It's important you find your balance, and set this tank up to reflect your schedule, if this is a home office that has all your attention then you have the option of over killing the light aspect, but if it's not at home, would you want to stress over this tank because of higher maintenance, especially at work?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

futurezach said:


> Any recommendations on 23W daylight bulbs when I get around to replacing it? Where can I get it?
> 
> I heard that blyxa will thrive in low light as well provided there is CO2. I may still want to keep it low light but if I do switch out the bulb your recommendation would be appreciated


What you mean you heard? Lol jk. You saw my 5.5g in person it had lots of blyxa in it and it grows out of control. It's using a 13w. I personally like more light but the hood will only take 13-15w bulb any bigger and it won't physically fit. If you want 13w daylight 6500k then home depot made by Philips, same with 23w. If you want 15w daylight 6500k made by General Electric than walmart, same with 26w.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I picked up a 4 pack of 23 watt 6500 Phillips bulbs at home depot


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my recent update. Its been just over a month and i've seen quite a bit of growth. I still don't have my CO2 set up but I have all the parts and will be putting it together this weekend. Last week I picked up 4 pea puffers and they've acclimated well to the tank. I feed blood worms every other day and they seem to be fat and happy.


----------

